# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  How to Lucid Dream

## BillyBob

*[EDIT - Seeker:  This tutorial has been moved here:  http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=55740

Continue to use this thread to discuss it if you wish. ]*

----------


## WalkingOnTheMoon

hey.
thanks... twas helpful i thought. it cleared a couple of things up for me....
good work
cya
WOTM

----------


## TalkingHead

Holy Shit!  Its the guide to end all guides!!!

----------


## BillyBob

> Holy Shit!  Its the guide to end all guides!!!



Is that good or bad?  :tongue2:

----------


## Quiver

That's quite a detailed schedule, but certainly seems that there's method behind your madness.

I'll be following the schedule as closely as possible.  I'll try and update my results.

Thanks again!

----------


## TalkingHead

That's a great post.. maybe it will become a sticky on this board.  I think the best part was how you described being pulled into a dream like a "wild bird".  Anyhow, I'd be interested to hear what some of the comments that other "heavy hitters" like *Clairity* have to say.  I think I remember her mentioning that she doesn't like to focus on her breathe.. I wonder if there are others that find it easier to attract that "wild bird" when they are not focusing on anything related to their body?

----------


## Clairity

> Anyhow, I'd be interested to hear what some of the comments that other "heavy hitters" like *Clairity* have to say. I think I remember her mentioning that she doesn't like to focus on her breathe.. I wonder if there are others that find it easier to attract that "wild bird" when they are not focusing on anything related to their body?



"Heavy hitter" LOL!!  ::D: 

I think BillyBob's tutorial is *FANTASTIC* as I think all tutorials are (each has something to offer members trying to LD)!

Also you remember incorrectly as I never stated that I didn't like to focus on my breath.. To quote my tutorial:

For me the hardest part of WILDING is keeping my mind occupied on things that won't keep me wide awake (worries, projects, etc.) but on things that are not so boring I fall asleep!

To help keep your mind on mundane things instead of things that will keep you awake.. try counting "1-I'm dreaming, 2-I'm dreaming, etc." or use what I call the *alphabet method*: 

I'll think of the letter "a", then picture my picking an apple from a tree (or simply picture an apple), think of the letter "b", then picture a balloon floating on the wind (or simply picture a balloon), etc. until "z" and then start at "a" again picturing something different.

I also sometimes try to envision/daydream something *tactile*.. such as horseback riding.. i.e., feeling the reins in my hands, the wind on my face, my legs gripping the saddle, etc. Heck now that I type this, I think next time I'll envision myself playing jacks (throwing the jacks on the ground, tossing the ball in the air, scooping up a jack or jacks and then catching the ball). 

I continue doing the above while slowly breathing until my mind starts to drift and I try to think/direct it back to only positive thoughts. 

NOTE: I think it's ok if your mind wanders as long as every so often you bring it back to lucid dreaming. You also want to say to yourself, "I am dreaming.. this is all a dream" while becoming involved with the daydream.. this way hopefully you will realize you're dreaming if your mind falls asleep along with your body.

----------


## baronbrocoli

this is good I like it! thanks billybob this might help a lot.  :smiley:

----------


## Citizen

This tutorial/schedule/collection of ideas looks fantastic in writing but now its to see if it works! I will start with the schedule tonight, being Monday and all!  :smiley:

----------


## BillyBob

> This tutorial/schedule/collection of ideas looks fantastic in writing but now its to see if it works! I will start with the schedule tonight, being Monday and all!



Well just remember its an all or none deal. Everything I wrote is a key part of inducing lucidity, don't just skip something because you view it as unimportant  :wink2:

----------


## Citizen

I read every last punctuation mark! 

Also, I think questions like TalkingHead's and the following discourse between you and Clarity (while usually constructive) almost detracts from your tutorial. The point of your tutorial was, like you said, to be all inclusive. Asking questions after the fact and expanding on it take away from the simplicity of it all. For example, you mentioned that EVERY method stems out of the four basic methods and that everyone should find out for themselves! Asking questions after just detract from that simplistic view and make it more complicated all over again!

The post was fantastic because it gave the basics and was JUST descriptive enough, just like when you talked about Everest. You pointed out that you described what you would DO but you didn't describe the feelings themselves, you let the feelings happen. Now let me point out that the same thing should be done with this tutorial in general! These basics are what should be DONE, let the methods and the individual varieties come to everyone on their own!

Now get out there and dream!

----------


## BillyBob

> I read every last punctuation mark! 
> 
> Also, I think questions like TalkingHead's and the following discourse between you and Clarity (while usually constructive) almost detracts from your tutorial. The point of your tutorial was, like you said, to be all inclusive. Asking questions after the fact and expanding on it take away from the simplicity of it all. For example, you mentioned that EVERY method stems out of the four basic methods and that everyone should find out for themselves! Asking questions after just detract from that simplistic view and make it more complicated all over again!
> 
> The post was fantastic because it gave the basics and was JUST descriptive enough, just like when you talked about Everest. You pointed out that you described what you would DO but you didn't describe the feelings themselves, you let the feelings happen. Now let me point out that the same thing should be done with this tutorial in general! These basics are what should be DONE, let the methods and the individual varieties come to everyone on their own!
> 
> Now get out there and dream!



You know what? Your absolutely right.

Clairity: Would you mind deleting the quotes of me you have in your posts? I think I will keep this topic free of my personal biases.


Thanks for pointing this important idea out to me citizen

----------


## Citizen

No prob, no prob. Glad to help you because your post helped me!

----------


## Wildman

I don't post very often, let alone on tutorials, but I have to say this was pure awesome. I've always found your tutorials insightful Billybob, and this one doesn't disappoint. Feels kinda like starting LDing over again, or at least it's a refreshing take on it. Keep up the great work!  ::thumbup::

----------


## Clairity

> Clairity: Would you mind deleting the quotes of me you have in your posts? I think I will keep this topic free of my personal biases.



Done!  :smiley:

----------


## Quiver

Update Day 1:  Had an LD (my 7th ever) on day 1 with the WBTB! The LD was going exactly as planned til I tried to spin a new dream environment. I'm actually pretty confident I could do that again nearly effortlessly as I was bordering lucidity from 7am to 10-11ish. Loving this schedule.

Cheers to you BillyBob and my inevitable DILD tonight  :smiley:

----------


## ouija

Your explanation of WILD is superb! I think I know where I'm going wrong now! Definately going to make a few changes tonight ::banana::

----------


## mylucidworld

I disagree with the random reality checks theory. I do random reality checks throughout the day and i have become lucid this way a number of times. Perhaps it depends on the individual.

----------


## Thylacoleo

I have read more than once that RC's are to be done whenever something odd or out of place happens or is seen. I am at a loss as to what this means. In ordinary waking life there's very little of the odd or unexplicable. If I were to do RC's only at such occassions I would be lucky to do them once a day.

Can anyone explain this to me?

-Tl

----------


## I'm Only Sleeping

Awesome! I hope it'll help  :smiley: 

Thanks and all, also for additional explanations in the chat!

You're saying the opposite of what Clarity says, right? She says "imagine that you're already dreaming", you say "don't think about dreaming at all". I'm abit confused.

----------


## BillyBob

> I have read more than once that RC's are to be done whenever something odd or out of place happens or is seen. I am at a loss as to what this means. In ordinary waking life there's very little of the odd or unexplicable. If I were to do RC's only at such occassions I would be lucky to do them once a day.
> 
> Can anyone explain this to me?
> 
> -Tl



Then for you, once a day would be the amount needed.

As I said in the tutorial, though its fine to just reality check that one time during the day, its also ok to begin to look for more things to reality check about in your day to day life (become more aware of your environment and you will begin to see more "odd" things about it).


An example I like to use is the paper clip.
Lets say I walk into my room and see a paper clip on my dresser. I don't remember putting that paper clip there, so I reality check just to make sure I'm not having a dream.

You can look at even the smallest odd happenings as cues of being in the dreamworld.






> Update Day 1: Had an LD (my 7th ever) on day 1 with the WBTB! The LD was going exactly as planned til I tried to spin a new dream environment. I'm actually pretty confident I could do that again nearly effortlessly as I was bordering lucidity from 7am to 10-11ish. Loving this schedule.
> 
> Cheers to you BillyBob and my inevitable DILD tonight



Excellent!
Congratulations on your first LD of the week  :smiley:

----------


## mylucidworld

> I have read more than once that RC's are to be done whenever something odd or out of place happens or is seen. I am at a loss as to what this means. In ordinary waking life there's very little of the odd or unexplicable. If I were to do RC's only at such occassions I would be lucky to do them once a day.
> 
> Can anyone explain this to me?
> 
> -Tl



Well it doesn't have to be extremely out of the ordinar. Like for example you see a vehicle outside your house that isn't normally there, one of your electrical appliances ain't working properly, (which happens alot in dreams) family member/friend acting odd, strange tv program, typing error, suprise sporting result, etc. If you start to question the slightest of oddities you will start questioning alot more in your dreams which will result in more lucid opportunities.

----------


## Illusi0n

Well explained, objective, with all essencial things about ld...This tutorial is excellent! Will be a big help for everyone. Good job BillyBob_001!

----------


## ouija

> I have read more than once that RC's are to be done whenever something odd or out of place happens or is seen. I am at a loss as to what this means. In ordinary waking life there's very little of the odd or unexplicable. If I were to do RC's only at such occassions I would be lucky to do them once a day.
> 
> Can anyone explain this to me?
> 
> -Tl



At work the other week, the lock broke off on the toilet door. I did a reality check at this point as it was unusual and not in my normal routine. I also do a reality check if I experience DejaVu. Occasionally people don't hold doors open for people, or blank you completely... not as unusual depending on the people (since it happens more than it should) but still a good cause for a reality check.

----------


## iwishicouldld

Very Good tutorial. Im hoping that Ill get my first LD tonight from it!! Wish me luck everyone~!

----------


## HakktHazard

Awesome.  The outline of the week thing is really going to help me.

btw: great analogy.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Abra

Superb tutorial, as always. I like how you refrain from including many personalized examples "WILD should feel like this, and if it doesn't then do this." Many other techniques are so specific that they only work well for the author! This isn't one of those techniques.

The schedule you gave is interesting enough. Though I doubt it's to be followed to a T. This schedule is probably meant for people to find what technique they are best at...

----------


## Oneironaught

Nice layout, BillyBob. You allow for the reader to find his own groove while laying out the key elements and concepts in a plain manner. Good job.

----------


## Wavefunction

I almost quoted that guide. That would have been _really_ long  ::D: 
Excellent guide! Really great work there, it should be put on the Tutorials page or something!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## tekkendreams

Billybob that was a bloody brilliant tutorial , by far the best tutorial finally a tutorial like this one, ive read the others and they just explain the basics but this has meaning and exackly what i wanted answers to !!!! thank you

----------


## I'm Only Sleeping

I've done my very first WBTB today. I stayed up for 15 minutes, doing some RCs, but basically trying to stay awake. When I went back to bed I lay awake for about 2 and a half hours (I know this because my clock beeps once per hour). Horrible.

When I awoke from a dream today, I was so tired that I just couldn't write it into my DJ. Then I fell asleep again and had a dream, but this time I tried to DEILD. Problem was, I DID keep my eyes closed, but I had already moved and turned around and such, so I just lay there still for 10 or 15 minutes till I gave up, and had forgotten the dream. (Also, my house is near a street, and lots of cars drove by, my sister woke up and walked through my room etc. Failure predestined.)

:/

I'll stick to the schedule though! Wish me better luck this night...

----------


## ArtfulBodger

Well, since i started my dream journal (about 4, 5 days ago) I've only been able to fully remember around 4 dreams, and most only lasting about 4 - 5 seconds (or i could only remember that much). 

  Last night was Day 1 of the week schedule that billybob asked us to follow and I have now 6 more *Lengthly, Detailed* Dreams in my DJ  :boogie:  . Can't wait for tonight.

 ::bowdown::   Thanks BillyBob. This tutorial kicks *Ash!*

----------


## blakkin

Thanks Dude!!! This is a bit late, cause I tried your WBTB 2 nights ago...

I got lucid for the first time!

I tried it again last night, but it didn't work for some reason. I plan on giving it another go tonight.

----------


## Xoamyf

Wow-all I can say is wow. Thanks to you, I've gotten 4 lucid dreams in 4 nights, and I guess I've found "my technique." It's sort of a lazy version of WBTB; I just get up after 5 hours of sleep, shut my alarm clock off, walk around for a few seconds and go back to sleep. I "discovered" it after a failed WBTB attempt-I was tired and didn't feel like doing anything so I just went back to bed. 

Then I had a lucid. I figured "Hey, it worked the first time, I'm gonna try it again to make sure I didn't get lucky..." it worked again, and 3 times after it. I'm still going to follow your schedule though, because I don't think Lucid Dreaming is*that* easy.  :tongue2: 

The sad part about all of this success is that I can only call my Lucid Dreams "lucid" dreams. What I mean by that, is that my environment is intact, I can control my movements as I would in real life, but it doesn't feel vivid at all. It doesn't seem like a lot of people have described (feels even more real than real life, etc.) at all. I've tried grounding myself by looking at my surroundings, feeling things, etc but another huge problem for me is that whenever I "lucid" dream, the first thing that comes to mind is sex-however that's not what I what I want to do in my dreams; at least until they become more vivid.  :tongue2: 

Anyway, what I wanted to know is do the more vivid dreams come along as you ld more? (also when I ld what I should do to improve clarity) I was also curious as to what other things besides lding more to improve the quality...

Anyway, I've been pestering you guys enough-if you want to ld, this guide is fundamental in being successful/more successful than you already were. ;D

----------


## I'm Only Sleeping

Day 6 of the schedule for me. No luck in the 5 previous nights yet. BUT I'm staying optimistic  :smiley:

----------


## SKA

Great Topic BillyBob!. Puts things nicely in perspective. Sticky this before it gets burried under worthless "help!'" topics.

----------


## Newbert_Zero

I tried doing a wbtb and a wild last night. layed in bed at like 10 and couldent fall asleep till 12 i reset my alarm to 5 wrote down about 3-4 dreams went to the bathroom and then went in bed thought about what i was going to do in my wild then i layed on my back and just kept counting my breaths. 

i counted my breaths up to about 120 or somthing like that and absolutely nothing happened. i have never gone into sp or had hi or anything like that. the only thing that happened was my back ached a little and i had an itch on my mouth. my thoughts wandered a little and i think i thought about wild twice like you told me not to because i was intentionally trying not to think about it.  after 120 i was like its not gonna happen so i just rolled over and couldent go to sleep for another hour. finnally i woke up at about 11:00 and recorded 2 more dreams. 

What am i doing wrong? was i just not patient enough? any tips on relaxing?

----------


## dodobird

Thanks for the great tutorial.
Next month I am starting to work extensively on lucid dreaming, and I may try this schedule, while adding a lot of meditation during the day.
On DV and elsewhere, There are many many tutorials, methods, variations, and tips, and it can get very overwhelming. There are so many ways to LD, it's hard to decide what to try. 

I think it's important to select just a few methods and stick with them for a long time, instead of jumping from method to method ( or variation to variation ). On the other hand just working on one technique for a long time isn't a very good idea, because this technique could be the wrong one for you, and it will also become boring, tedious, and frustrating.

This type of schedule as described in this tutorial could be the right way to do it, because you both practice several techniques, and you make sure that you practice each one at least twice a week, and repeat that every week. This way you can really practice, gradually improving.

----------


## I'm Only Sleeping

Finally! I got (semi-)lucid on Day 7. Check my DJ =)

----------


## Jamal

Hey thanks very much for your words.... I definitely needed something like that. In fact I printed off your weekly guide and am now using it. Tonight is my wild. Monday when i was going for WBTB i woke up before the alarm and went for a fild. It worked but I got distracted unfortunately... Would you add me as a friend? I need a friend who would help to guide me. Anywho get back to me and thanks again. ::D:

----------


## Tsunami

This worked really well for me and I am planning on starting the weekly schedule  tonight. I got a lucid on day one. ( that would be the lucid in my dream journal )

----------


## Altair

Me Too! Lucid Day 1!! First two proper Lucids ever.  :smiley:  Talked to you earlier BillyBob but thanks again. Will stay on the schedule tonight.

----------


## sam_wise

thanks, really helpful  :smiley:  just written down a list of 8 or 9 different techniques and this tutorial contributed greatly to that list, thanks v. much  ::D: 
SamWise

----------


## DreamChaser

When I try to WILD it is using this method where you lay on your back and focus on your breathing and counting your breaths, and not thinking of dreams, etc.
I always seem to just end up meditating and staying awake. Any ideas?

----------


## tkdyo

first 5 days, no lucid yet, but for the first time I have remembered a dream every night.  So, I am going to keep on this schedual.

----------


## Meehaw

awesome guide =] i'll definitely use it...
quick question for ya: when you say reality check everytime something strange happens in the physical world that doesn't usually happen...what exactly do you mean?? 

thanks =]

----------


## james-25:22pm

hey Meehaw this may give you a hand understanding "Reality Checking" (a VERY important basis of Lucid Dreaming!)

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ead.php?t=4470

they are essentially tests that you perform in order to see if you are dreaming. That link explains it a little more. 

and I RECONMEND THESE TWO, TOO!

http://www.dreamviews.com/induction.php

http://www.dreamviews.com/dreamsigns.php

goodluck

----------


## Meehaw

hey thanks! =) 

but the thing is...you reality check in the real world to make your mind used to reality checking in the dreamworld also...
but in the real world...what strange occurances can happen that would cause you to reality check?? is an example like an object that's placed somewhere which you thought was somewhere else?? because im not exactly sure what constitutes as strange in the real world...if you catch my drift lol

=]

----------


## fleeee1

EXCELLENT post.  i've always been a Billy Bob fan, even though i've been away from the site for awhile.

i have ADD, and the thing that's difficult is to concentrate (or not concentrate) on something for a few minutes.  it's hard enough when i'm TRYING to concentrate, but whenever i do FILD, WILD, i just CAN'T stop the voices in my head!  i know it's going to sound like i'm schizophrenic... i'm not.  but i do always have music running through my head (ALWAYS, not occasionally) as well as random "clips" of people saying things (things i heard that day, phrases i say often, etc.)... at the SAME TIME.  it's rough.  i'm on medicine for this but so far nothing has worked.  

i'm not saying all this to just talk about myself, but i'm going to give WILD another shot.  i think the simplification may have helped me.  maybe i can somehow use the voices in my head as a way to concentrate on breathing or something.  Billy Bob (or anyone), if you have any additional suggestions, i would LOVE to hear them!

again, fantastic post.

----------


## strinky

Amazing tutorial! Extremely helpful. In fact, I think the only way it could be any better is if it contained the correct usages of "your" and "you're."  :wink2: 

 ::bowdown::  I'll be bookmarking this.

----------


## Oneironaught

> ... im not exactly sure what constitutes as strange in the real world...if you catch my drift lol
> 
> =]



Strange is meant as "unusual" or "odd". These may not always be obvious at first. Like in dreams, where we accept the unusual without question.

But strange can be anything from seeing someone you haven't seen in a long time, finding a coin, going to a new store, forgetting where you put your keys, arriving late somewhere, etc... The trick is to recognise things that are different from the most normal situations. Then, eventually, to be able to recognise things that are so different from normal (i.e. "strange") that you must be dreaming, like when you find yourself dining with Cleopatra or that your bedroom has beaded curtains for walls and is a shack on top of a mountain in hell.

Because really, when is being sucked into the sky by a purple tornado filled with pillows and panda bears playing hopscotch and drinking scotch and liquid taffy normal? But the problem is that even the most absurd seems "normal" in a dream. So if you can learn to recognise small and large anomalies and inconsistencies in the real world then you are better prepared to recognise their counterparts in the dream world.

----------


## Meehaw

Hey Oneironaught, thanks a lot for replying! 
It really helped me out...and now that it's cleared up for me i won't be doing RCs at random anymore! 
I especially liked the bit about the pandas XD hopefully after reading this i'll see some in a dream and realise i'm dreaming...if I do, many many thanks! and if I don't, then shame on me!
But anyway, thanks again!  ::D:

----------


## lagunagirl

::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown:: 

Ur tutorial finally broke my dry spell!!!  ::banana::

----------


## lucidboarder

Thank you so much for taking the time to make such a structured tutorial. I cant tell you how much this helps. One of the problems on dream views is that there are so many techniques and ideas that people present that one is easily deterred from a structured routine to improve your progress. Having something to really stick to and just work on really helps. Thank you.

----------


## Oneironaught

> Hey Oneironaught, thanks a lot for replying! 
> It really helped me out...and now that it's cleared up for me i won't be doing RCs at random anymore! 
> I especially liked the bit about the pandas XD hopefully after reading this i'll see some in a dream and realise i'm dreaming...if I do, many many thanks! and if I don't, then shame on me!
> But anyway, thanks again!



You're welcome. I just wanted to mention that this doesn't mean that random RCs have to be eliminated. Actually, some random ones would be of use to you. But, as I pointed out, if you RC when something besides normal day-to-day happenings occur the you're on your way to much success. Many times - in normal dreams - things strike us as being odd but we never even think to RC. The same happens in real life as well.

The hardest part is to remember to do so when those unusual things happen. Because it often happens that new or unusual things tend to capture our attention to the point where RCs are completely forgotten about until later on.

----------


## Shamrox

quick question... it wouldnt hurt in any way to do WILD and WBTB at the same time right? I mean it doubles your chances if you think about it...

----------


## Oneironaught

> quick question... it wouldnt hurt in any way to do WILD and WBTB at the same time right? I mean it doubles your chances if you think about it...



No. Actually, that's the "right" way to do either in many people's opinion. If you ask me, I'll you that WBTB should always be paired with WILD. Well, I do say it pretty often around here.

----------


## peanut_butter

i never see any thing unusual or unordinary so i cant do RC's, the only RC i can do is RC every 30 min and my RC would be holding my nose and trying to breathe. how can i notice things that are unusual?

----------


## Shamrox

> No. Actually, that's the "right" way to do either in many people's opinion. If you ask me, I'll you that WBTB should always be paired with WILD. Well, I do say it pretty often around here.



Thank you, thats what i assumed  :smiley:

----------


## Oneiro

> how can i notice things that are unusual?



Hi peanut.. (nice nick btw)..

Looking at my hands has always worked for me.. simple to set up in the waking world..

For me, they never look exactly the same in an LD scenario.. and the sight of them is always accompanied by a "voice in my head" that says "You're dreaming..".

I've never found another RC that works 100% of the time, like "looking at my hands" does. Some people swear by the "light switch" RC.. this is okay until the time that the light actually works properly, rendering that RC useless. Same with the "holding one's nose" RC.. in my experience, it doesn't always work like they say it does.

All the best to you.

----------


## Helix

I had my first lucid dream last night (before reading this tutorial) and it was a WBTB.  I can't wait to try it again tonight following the instructions here.  

I have a question: what is the difference between WILD and WBTB?  Both of them you wake up after 5 hours sleep, stay awake for a period of time, then go back to bed.  How are they different?

----------


## CrimsonWolf

Fantastic tutorial, I learnt a lot and now I have a whole heap of stuff to try out! Thanks for all of that!

----------


## Dream Boat

EZ-CHEEZER.. that was awesome, it puts evrything into prospective, explaining it in a way that even i could understand. And the thing about the bird in the (WILD), Made perfect sence.. thanks mate. This really is the guide to end all guid's..

----------


## Asymptote

A thousand thanks, BillyBob! I've read through pretty much every tutorial on this site, and most of them seemed either strange, stupid, or arbitrary. Yours was the first that really made sense, especially the part about doing reality checks when you experience something odd. That seems a lot less laborious and a lot more reasonable than just doing them at random.

I'm gonna give your weekly schedule a try. Wish me luck!

----------


## Lucretius

I'm a bit confused as to the difference between a WILD and a WBTB.  They sound sort of the same — you wake up, stay up for a while, and then slip into a dream when you go back to bed.  What's the real difference?

----------


## BillyBob

> I have a question: what is the difference between WILD and WBTB? Both of them you wake up after 5 hours sleep, stay awake for a period of time, then go back to bed. How are they different?







> I'm a bit confused as to the difference between a WILD and a WBTB.  They sound sort of the same — you wake up, stay up for a while, and then slip into a dream when you go back to bed.  What's the real difference?



When you WILD your attempting to pass directly from the state of wakefulness to that of dreaming seamlessly, with no passing out.

On the other hand, when you do a WBTB, your just waking up for a short time, then going back to sleep (possibly doing an induction method like MILD or something as your falling asleep).


When doing a simple WBTB you aren't attempting to consciously go from waking to dreaming, you're just assuming that you'll become conscious in the next REM period you get (you actually pass out and then re-awaken in a dream/have a DILD).

____

Thanks for all the comments everyone  :smiley:

----------


## Super Duck

Very nice guide BillyBob. This has helped me and countless others, I'm sure.
You're a LaBerge in the making, I think  :tongue2:

----------


## HenryMagician

Wow! Thanks so much for this! I look forward to trying all of those out.

I've had one random DILD, which was pretty amazing, and have been keeping a Dream Journal and doing Reality Checks.  Hope this will help me even more.  I can see WBTB's helping me a lot.  So, for a WILD, just concentrate on one thing right?  Doesn't have to be breathing?  Could I, for instance, just count down from 1,000?

----------


## thedogsmeow

You should have a poll for this post for people to vote if the tutorial made them lucid  ::D:

----------


## goneLUCID

This was amazing!! Best guide on LDing I have read thus far.

----------


## LittleBuddy

k, so something i dont understand is that when ur in a dream, and u see something odd and _choose_ to do an RC, wouldnt u already be lucid by making that decision to do an RC alone?

so what if u have a problem even comprehending something is out of the ordinary and dont think to do an RC. how will you ever be able to? are there and tips or techniques that will help you know to do an RC?

----------


## Pastulio_

Fantastic tutorial! I'll be trying the schedule of yours this week.

----------


## Sugarglider11

I like to see that we think alike billy. Normally I mess up one the dream journal one though. :tongue2:  I wasn't fooled into thinking lucid dreaming was hard because at first I didn't know people had trouble with them, and when I had my first one in 4 days and my next one 2 days or so later, I knew in my mind it was easy.

Little buddy, yes normally when I do a reality check I only do it to confirm that I'm dreaming. I don't think I have every done one randomly. To do a RC when something strange happens, you have to do the same in real life.

I'm glad you made this tutorial for people billy, this should help a lot of people.

I think this should be the new tutorial that people should read first. It tells people the things that normally mess them up.

----------


## Falsn

Thanks for sharing this tutorial with us. It was very interesting/good information.

----------


## hootman

> k, so something i dont understand is that when ur in a dream, and u see something odd and _choose_ to do an RC, wouldnt u already be lucid by making that decision to do an RC alone?
> 
> so what if u have a problem even comprehending something is out of the ordinary and dont think to do an RC. how will you ever be able to? are there and tips or techniques that will help you know to do an RC?



When doing a RC it makes you think when you see something odd. like normally if you came in and couldn't find your cell phone you would just pass it on. So if you start to realize these things and get into a habbit of doing it, in dreams you will do it too. Also in dreams everything seems normal, even if you saw a yellow panda in your room, you would just accept it. But if you RC normally you would think '_hmmm how did a yellow panda get into my house..._

----------


## Sean999

This is by far the best *and* the easiest tutorial to follow. You just cut through the all the junk and got straight to the point.

BillyBob, you are a GOD. I will follow your schedule like a crazed religious fanatic.

----------


## ushamie

Nice tutorial = )

----------


## aceboy

WOW this is great, cleared things up about FILD and WILD for me.

----------


## Sean999

UPDATE: To anyone who is skeptical, his schedule gave me 2 DILDs on Day 1! That is absolutely AMAZING for me, I haven't had an LD in months!

Again, I bow down to BillyBob.

----------


## Wattage

Well, I just finished day 1 with no luck. I set my alarm for 5 hrs, woke up at the 1.5 hr mark, 3 and so forth, but remembered a lot of dreams though. So the WBTB thing was obviously ruined. (I think that subconsciously discouraged me cause the plan was ruined when I woke up) Billybob, do you know a solution to waking up before your alarm goes off?  

Also, on my last attempt of going back asleep, I tried to WILD. I think WILD is almost impossible for me. My legs get numb, up to my arms and whatnot. I know that's normal, but I focus on my breaths, and focus on my breaths some more, count if my mind drifts, or thinks, then focus on breaths more. I can do this for an hour and nothing. Finally, I give up because my eyes start hurting, or something else does. Billybob, or anyone else, if you have some advise, please help me out. I would greatly appreciate it.  ::bowdown::

----------


## aceboy

> A common misconception is that your supposed to do reality checks so often that eventually you'll do one at random in a dream. Thats false, I've never once done a reality check at random in a dream. The only time I do reality checks in dreams is when I notice something in the environment that looks odd or dreamy.
> 
> You should reality check only as often as you notice things around you that seem out of place. Theres no set amount of reality checks that should be performed daily .



so you are saying only to reality check when something odd happens. i read this last night and today i saw something odd and i did a reality check but that was only once. will one reality check be enough? there may be more "odd" things happening but not all the time.

----------


## aceboy

i didnt need to post what i did up above.i found out you already answered this question

[QUOTE]



> As I said in the tutorial, though its fine to just reality check that one time during the day, its also ok to begin to look for more things to reality check about in your day to day life (become more aware of your environment and you will begin to see more "odd" things about it).
> 
> 
> An example I like to use is the paper clip.
> Lets say I walk into my room and see a paper clip on my dresser. I don't remember putting that paper clip there, so I reality check just to make sure I'm not having a dream.
> 
> You can look at even the smallest odd happenings as cues of being in the dreamworld.



good points and ill try your method

----------


## Pastulio_

Quick question Billybob. Is the schedule at the end one you follow/followed? If so, how many days per week would you say you become lucid while following it?

----------


## aceboy

billybob this is the best tutorial i've read. on day 3 i had a LD and also on day4! :boogie:   thats puts my total of LD to 3. thank you, im going to do everything this tutorial says.

----------


## CrazyInSane

Hey Billy.

First off, WONDERFUL tutorial. 

My favorite part is the focus on "not thinking about WILDing when you're WILDing".

One thing I'd like to add is that I've had much more success listening to the tick-tocking of my wall clock than to my breathing. I think this is because my breathing fluctuates and is unreliable, especially if I let out a big breath. The clock has gotten me into a WILD more than once, and I wholeheartedly agree with your point that you CAN NOT think about the fact that you're trying to enter a WI-lucid dream ... you just have to wait for it.

Again, Billy, awesome tute.

----------


## PeteB

Fantastic post, and very well written! Will be trying all of these as much as I can

----------


## valis

I was wondering if the one week schedule thing he made was meant to be followed for several weeks, months(??), or is just for 'one' week....

----------


## DreamingGod

Wow this was very long and helpful thanks!

----------


## Mariano

I RC because every 20-30 minutes I feel a weird sensation, like "wait, what if this is a dream?" and this sensation is not forced, is like being in a dream...so I RC..

----------

